# VMR Wheels | V709 Multispoke Wheels IN STOCK!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR Wheels* | V709 Multispoke Wheels IN STOCK!

We've recently received another batch of the multispoke V709 Wheels and they are in stock and ready to go!  










*Available Sizes*
19x8.5 +45

*Available Finishes*
Hyper Silver
Gunmetal 
Matte Black










Check out these great pictures from VMR Switzerland's Flickr!


















*We also do offer wheel and tire packages that will arrive to your door mounted, road-force balanced, and ready to bolt on!*

Remember, all VMR Wheels include a 1 Year Warranty against factory defects, unbeatable customer service, and road-force mounting/balancing by our trained technicians using our in-house Hunter GSP machine on those wheel and tire packages!

If you have any questions, feel free to contact any of our vendors or post up here, PM me, or email me at [email protected] You can also reach me directly at *1-714-442-7916 Extension 106*/ask for Matt :thumbup:​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

:vampire: Halloween "BOOH"MP! :vampire: 


Typically I don't just bump my threads but this opportunity was a bit too good to pass up :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Amazing looking wheels. Kinda a copy of the 18" wheels that were available for the B7 A4, but whatever.


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------

